# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Show (NEW) >  How Long Has Your Hair Transplant Surgeon Been Offering FUE? You Need To know

## tbtadmin

The hair transplant industry is changing rapidly and while some well known clinics have been performing FUE to state of the art standards for quite some time, others might not have the same level of experience.

----------

